# Mature/Adult settings dissapered?



## NeoName (Jun 27, 2015)

I tried searching but the mature & adult filters in advanced search have been grayed out. Even my favorites are filtered. Whats going on? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 28, 2015)

Sounds like the content setting on your account has been switched to General only.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 28, 2015)

Is it possible you're under 18 and that a moderator has curtailed your access?


----------



## Uluri (Jun 29, 2015)

_(Throws in another Possible Explanation)_
Having the SFW button on will do that, too.


----------

